# job hunting



## kejo Silvano (Jun 16, 2010)

hi this is my first time here in expat forum.
currently living here in Abu Dhabi UAE due to i employed here.
but im looking for a job in Japan.
particularly near in toyokawa-shi, aichi-ken.

hope someone can help with this...

current job: procurement assistant and at the same time document controller.

cheers!


----------

